# Little Snow goats!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!!!

My girls weren't too sure about this "snow stuff". :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful goats.....that's cute....  :greengrin:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I want snow !! I love the looks on there face. " And who's bright idea was this?"


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I want snow !! I love the looks on there face. " And who's bright idea was this?"


 LOL :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

oh my! you must not get snow often, they look so freaked out! :ROFL:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

We do...But I never let them out in it before! Poor Meg was terrified and calling for me! Go figure she was born in June! :roll: It was her first snow! :slapfloor: It was fun to see their faces!! :slapfloor:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Pygmy goats are just so stinkin' cute


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so freaken cute :stars:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

too cute!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

What cuties!!


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

That's awesome! Esp Mag's expression! :ROFL: 

Sooo Cute!

We had around 1 and 1/2 foot of snow and the goats would take a step, sink down, and be up to their bellies in snow and then just cry and cry at me like "I'm drowning mom, it's quick sand, heeeelllpp" 

hehehe silly goats!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!  They are my spoiled little snots! But I love 'em to death. You couldn't get me to trade Meg for the whole world! :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

lol too funny and cute! :ROFL: :slapfloor: 

And if you don't get snow don't wish for it. It is ok to look at and very pretty. But when aniamls are involved the snow is the best part. The wind and ice and the list goes on that come with it sticks for you goats and your drive to work in the dark. :GAAH: I know a few breeders this year who have lost kids and older does to this winter already. :hair: It's not always a fun ride in the park.

However, thanks for the pics, they are too cute.


----------

